# Chewyy's 10G Log (Updated pics 3-29-11)



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Just bought more floramax today .. the tank is still cloudy I'll post pics asap.I am looking up which Co2 regulator to purchase ... I don't want to spend over 100$ on a regulator at the moment, I can always upgrade later.Is this one good enough for a beginner regulator ? Milwaukee MA957 CO2 Regulator.I will purchase a tank as soon as I figure out which regulator to get.Also I was thinking about using the new atomic Co2 inline diffuser but I am not sure if the Zoomed 501 can handle it lol.Let me know what you guys think.. thanks.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Off to a great start! But I understand the Zoomed 501 isn't strong enough for a 10g.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

You are right, I thought I could pass with it but once I had it installed I was like "eh".I am used to having more flow than needed which is nice , so I think im going to purchase an Enheim in the near future.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is an update with more substrate and new layout.The tank is still a mess dont mind that I'll clean it better once the new lily pipes get here.


*2-14-2011*


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

i would swing the driftwood with a 180 turn. when you place the driftwood that way, it automatically causes the other half of the tank to be isolated and closed off....if you place it the other way, it opens up the tank, and gives the tank a natural flow. 

i would also move it back further so that its base is adjacent to where the most left rock ends (part of the rule of 3rds)....try it out, if you like it keep it, if you dont, go back to what you had before. more wood and more rocks!


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Like this?

*2-15-2011*


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

i guess, i like it. just make sure to get a foreground plant in the bottom right


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

needs some anubias


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

I haven't decided on plants yet but I know I will be using some red plants in the back corners.I want to have a carpet bed on the entire right side and then blend into grass to the left.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok the lily pipes from Aquaticmagic came in today ^^ ! And then I went to the store and picked up Java fern and an anubias , and upgraded my cheapo hood with some mylar.Also I ordered a milwaukee Ma957 Co2 regulator and I will buy a 10lb. tank next week along with a drop checker and an atomic co2 diffuser.

*2-19-2011








**
*

any suggestions on what carpet bed I should use? I am thinking of using HC? I want to have some red plants behind green ones in the backround..
Another thing on my mind is what type of backround to use ? I have been hearing about these "sticky" backrounds that look alot clearer ? Was thinking black or grey?


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

If that's an anubias nana, you want the rhizome above the substrate.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Is this planted right?


----------



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

looks a little buried. I had a nana planted about the same way and the rhizome started to rot. I then removed it and attached it to some driftwood and it improved tenfold


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for the input , I am a noob with the plants still.. but I do have experience with aquariums.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i really liked your first scape (at least when it was cloudy lol) but this second scape has awesome potential too. though I'd put the DW facing the other way again, it look odd now. looked fine and natural before you took that person's advice. That guy had the right idea, its just that DW looks odd on that side when its pointing to the right.

If you bring it facing bak the way it was, you may need a HUGE rock on the space left at the right of the tank. some large rock of similar texture, facing the spectator, and a bit to the left, but mostly facing the front. 
Also when you use a big rock on the right, it would make sense to pile the substrate even more behind it to make it look like the river bank, and the largest rock is jutting out. Get what I'm trying to say or would you like me to draw what i'm describing in paint?


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

I will mess around with the layout more when I drain the tank to plant it , but till then ill just keep cycling the water.. The Co2 regulator should be here on Thurs. and Fri. I will be picking up my tank and ordering the atomic 45mm diffuser.. I wanted to get an inline diffuser but the Zoomed501 is prolly not strong enough , I would get another filter but the next step up is around 80$ for the Enheim 2213...


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Woot purchased my first ever Co2 tank! I picked a 10lb. bottle because soon there will be another tank in my collection.I'm excited and can't wait to setup a awesome looking tank with healthy plants!I just hope I figure out the dosing and what not and try to get high lighting , I may need to upgrade the lights as tallked about in another post in the lighting section.












Here is what I am waiting for to get here to setup.
1. Finnex Px360 (Chose this to replace my Zoomed 501.)
2.Milwaukee MA957 regulator with bubble counter & Co2 Brass Check valve.
3.Glass Co2 drop check.
4. GLA atmoic 45mm diffuser ,Green Fertilizer Package: Micros & Macro. 1lb Magnesium Sulfate , 2x 1000ml dispenser.

Well the only thing I need to figure out now is how to get E.I. Macro formula for a 1000ml dispenser so I can dose E.I. completely with liquid.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

GLA order arrived!


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok Co2 all hooked up , new filter running , all the plants are in! Just waiting for the lights to come on to post some new pics


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Well here it is , I'll tell you one thing .. trying to plant HC with your bare hands even though I bought it in mat form .. Was a pain with this substrate!I just hope it will become a carpet in this gravel .
*3-11-11*









Last night when I planted them the Rotala Wallichii didnt have much color at all and was looking bad , but it has improved alot!
Also the Rotala Magenta was not as red , today it is flourishing with color!

Oh and for those wondering where the driftwood is .. When I emptied the tank it dried up again and now I have to let it soak in a different tank till it will sink again lol.


----------



## ianizaguirre (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks great !


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

*3-15-11*









Had to trim everything up today it was getting too tall.
Well I am pretty confident I killed the HC from covering it up too much with the substrate.Hopefully it survives ... If not this substrate was just not meant to be.I can always just have the Dwarf hairgrass take its place.


----------



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

Chewwy. I like what you have here. Looking good. The moss ball position is nice. Is that plant in the back right Cambomba?


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah its Cambomba , thanks!


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

The plants are loving the Co2!
*3-16-11*


----------



## the planter (Jul 8, 2010)

great looking tank! are you going to add any fauna?


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks! Yea I trying to figure out what to do atm , I was thinking a shrimp tank with maybe a rare pleco? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

What is a good place to order shrimp and other exotics from?


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Woo got the new lily pipes today , little bigger than expected but its ok, also got the new 13w LED bulbs in so now running 104 led bulbs @ 26 watts.. I was wondering what that is considered? Medium light?
*3-19-11*


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice job Chewyy. I was going to comment on your diffuser but I see you moved it. Nice plant arrangement.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you! I spend soo much time with this small tank lol.That GLA diffuser works awesome!


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

*3-21-11*








The lighting is one 23W CFL bulb (6500K) and two 13w LED bulbs in the front.


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking good Chewyy- I've been following your tank. I might have missed it, but what is your bubble count at for the CO2?


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Been messing with it lately but usually around 1 bubble every 2 seconds.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Did a lot of cleaning up and re-planting + trimming since last pic.
The HC looks like there is less cause I removed it from the mats like I should have in the first place.

*3-24-11*


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Freaking awsome 10g How often do you find yourself trimming the cambodia?


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

GDP said:


> Freaking awsome 10g How often do you find yourself trimming the cambodia?



Thanks! Once a week usually , it grows so freakin quick lol.But I am finally figuring out nutrients and their health of all the plants are slowly improving.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow, that is one of the best 10 gals that I have ever seen!
Time for a update pic too


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Elliot said:


> Wow, that is one of the best 10 gals that I have ever seen!
> Time for a update pic too


Thanks man that means alot! I just cant wait till the HC carpet fills in , atm it is growing in and recovering from the last transplant so I think will survive.
*3-26-11*


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol the thread is newer than I thought. I was going to say "have you noticed any growth on that hc?". Than thought I should probably see what the dates are on the other pics and the last on was two days ago. Oopps, my bad. Sorry for making you take another photo of you tank for now use at all. I though thought had been a month or so since the last pic. I guess I helps to think twice before you post.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I went back to the Finnex lamps for better light spread and I wanted the light raised up a bit plus I miss the moonlights! What do you guys think? Also gave the plants a trim. I ordered a black vinyl background to make it look better.

*3-29-11*


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

I think yo should let the plants fill out a lot more


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

digging the marimo ball roud:


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

That ball is growing fast!


----------



## neldridge (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice tank, need an update though! I found this through a sig link.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

This tank was torn down due to lack of time to invest into it.


----------

